# Bought a TIG



## David_R8 (May 12, 2020)

Been looking for months now. Blame it on Tony. 
Sprang for a Primeweld 225. 
Including shipping, the Primeweld folks beat the price on the Everlast 185DV by $240. 
3 year warranty and paid shipping back for any repairs. 

Looking forward to learning a new skill. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett (May 12, 2020)

Nice!  TIG welding is fun, but I find I'm so shaky that my tungsten takes a swim on a regular basis . . . That machine of yours has way more user control than the one I have, looks like a very nice unit!


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 12, 2020)

Good for you. TIG welding is my favourite process; so relaxing, I find it therapeutic. Read the thread regarding TIG welding and a table you can sit at; it's all about keeping your arm steady.

Enjoy your new machine.


----------



## David_R8 (May 12, 2020)

Thanks @Everett and @CalgaryPT 
Funny you mention that TIG is relaxing. I find MIG the complete opposite of relaxing, feels like I'm being 'pushed' somehow. Hard to really describe it but it's just not relaxing to me.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 12, 2020)

It's all about feedback, subtlety and  aftertaste.

MIG is McDonalds; it gets the job done and requires little effort. 

TIG is haute cuisine; you need to appreciate quality and the investment.


----------



## David_R8 (May 12, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> It's all about feedback, subtlety and aftertaste.
> 
> MIG is McDonalds; it gets the job done and requires little effort.
> 
> TIG is haute cuisine; you need to appreciate quality and the investment.



That’s a great analogy! 
Let’s hope I become a connaisseur!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Conroy (May 13, 2020)

Nice looking machine David. It looks to have all the nice features of my Everlast but at a much better price. It takes a lot of practice to produce nice looking welds but you will enjoy it I think.


----------



## Tom O (May 13, 2020)

check out this beginner page.
https://www.mig-welding.co.uk/tig-tutorial.htm


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

John Conroy said:


> Nice looking machine David. It looks to have all the nice features of my Everlast but at a much better price. It takes a lot of practice to produce nice looking welds but you will enjoy it I think.



Thanks John, I did a lot of research before jumping in. The Primeweld folks seem to work hard to provide a good product for a decent price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

Tom O said:


> check out this beginner page.
> https://www.mig-welding.co.uk/tig-tutorial.htm



Thanks Tom, that’s an excellent resource!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 13, 2020)

I am at the stage where I need to start using a pedal to control the amperage - I burn the edges otherwise or need to go back to the welder to decrease amperage just for the ends. You can weld a lot of thin stuff with TIG with ease. Congratulations on your new machine. I like the case looks very sharp and rugged. For just over $1000 that is a great deal. Excellent. Either that or prices have fallen. I am a bit disappointed through that Everlast dropped their warranty from 5 years to 3 years - is it b/c of failures? Mine is approaching 5 year mark and so far so good - used it for an hour plus yesterday.


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> I am at the stage where I need to start using a pedal to control the amperage - I burn the edges otherwise or need to go back to the welder to decrease amperage just for the ends. You can weld a lot of thin stuff with TIG with ease. Congratulations on your new machine. I like the case looks very sharp and rugged. For just over $1000 that is a great deal. Excellent. Either that or prices have fallen. I am a bit disappointed through that Everlast dropped their warranty from 5 years to 3 years - is it b/c of failures? Mine is approaching 5 year mark and so far so good - used it for an hour plus yesterday.



My other choice was an AHP 201 or an Everlast 185DV @ $1350 delivered. AHP won't ship to Canada so that crossed them off the list.

I contacted Primeweld and they got back to me within an hour, they ship to Canada via UPS. I hate UPS cross border charges so they gave me 10% off. The list price at the time (mid-April) was $775 USD. About a week after that they raised the price to $799 but notified me that I would still get the $775 - 10% deal when stock arrived on May 11.
They gave me my own discount code and the actual discount ended up being 103.87 USD or 13%. So my total ended up at $790.87 USD or $1114 CDN to my door.
Comes with a CK 17 torch


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2020)

What can one do with a CK 17 torch?  I know nothing about TIG.


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> What can one do with a CK 17 torch?  I know nothing about TIG.


CK TIG torches are pretty much the standard in industry.


----------



## JohnnyTK (May 13, 2020)

Never considered the PrimeWeld will have to take a look at it.  Happy TIG
 Welding!


----------



## PeterT (May 13, 2020)

Way to go David. Keep us up to speed on how you get on with it. Coincidentally I just bookmarked that welder having see it on Fabrication Series YouTube channel.
Can you share any links/resources you may have saved in your evaluation?
What about the CK handle/accessories, where did you buy that through?


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (May 13, 2020)

It's nice to be able to do aluminum and stainless. And being able to weld small things.


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> CK TIG torches are pretty much the standard in industry.



Ok, it twigged now.   It's called a torch on my MIG as well.  When I read torch I thought cutting torch


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Way to go David. Keep us up to speed on how you get on with it. Coincidentally I just bookmarked that welder having see it on Fabrication Series YouTube channel.
> Can you share any links/resources you may have saved in your evaluation?
> What about the CK handle/accessories, where did you buy that through?


The TFS review was a big factor in my decision.
For direct user feedback I joined the Facebook groups for Everlast, AHP and Primeweld. The AHP group, and the Everlast to a lesser degree have plenty of stories of welders packing it in after a year or two. 
I also joined the Welding Tips and Tricks and Welding Web forums for more feedback. 
They backed up what the Facebook groups said with the advantage that the forums are a better medium for communication. 

I like the full analog interface of the Primeweld machine. Scrolling through menus a la HTP InverTIG is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## Hruul (May 13, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (May 13, 2020)

No ,kidding about programming. That is the main compliant about my Magnum (Hugong)Wave 200 . The front face looks like an ESAB. To use stick, you have to program it.


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

@Downwindtracker2 
This is a screen cap of the control layout from the Primeweld manual.
It makes complete sense to arrange the controls according to where they pertain to the process. Pre-flow at the far left and post at the far right.


----------



## Tom O (May 13, 2020)

Nice machine


----------



## JohnnyTK (May 13, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> My other choice was an AHP 201 or an Everlast 185DV @ $1350 delivered. AHP won't ship to Canada so that crossed them off the list.
> 
> I contacted Primeweld and they got back to me within an hour, they ship to Canada via UPS. I hate UPS cross border charges so they gave me 10% off. The list price at the time (mid-April) was $775 USD. About a week after that they raised the price to $799 but notified me that I would still get the $775 - 10% deal when stock arrived on May 11.
> They gave me my own discount code and the actual discount ended up being 103.87 USD or 13%. So my total ended up at $790.87 USD or $1114 CDN to my door.
> Comes with a CK 17 torch


Does that price include duties and taxes? Sweet looking machine being near Everlast is one of the draws for me, so now I'm sitting on the fence again.


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

We


JohnnyTK said:


> Does that price include duties and taxes? Sweet looking machine being near Everlast is one of the draws for me, so now I'm sitting on the fence again.


I don't think so. I expect to pay GST and perhaps PST.
I would have paid GST from Everlast so the difference will be BC PST of 7%


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 13, 2020)

Just a heads up about pulse David. As useful as it is, it makes lots of people sick—as in _nauseous_. For some (me included) the pulsing can be disorienting at certain frequencies. You'll have to play around with it. Some people have no issue; for others the frequency is around 2-3 PPS that seems the worst. So if you are testing pulse out and you feel kinda weird, change the frequency and it should disappear. Some aren't bothered by it.

I find since I built my devoted TIG table I can sit at, it's not as bad. But it still makes me feel a little odd.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (May 13, 2020)

From the looks of it you can set the stick. Once I learned how to set the arc on mine, it's really sweet.  In fact I use mine mostly with 3/32 7014 ., I have a lot.  I would think the 225, means amps . On mine, it derates the stick function, still it's 180 DC, enough to burn 1/8 7018. At that, you can glue some pretty serious steel. 

Here's a look at what Shanghai Electric does (ESAB),https://www.esab.pl/ca/en/products/...ent-cc/industrial-equipment/et-186i-ac-dc.cfm  my Hugong  looks the same. They should, they were made in the same city. They more less use one knob . Your is much more intuitive .


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Just a heads up about pulse David. As useful as it is, it makes lots of people sick—as in _nauseous_. For some (me included) the pulsing can be disorienting at certain frequencies. You'll have to play around with it. Some people have no issue; for others the frequency is around 2-3 PPS that seems the worst. So if you are testing pulse out and you feel kinda weird, change the frequency and it should disappear. Some aren't bothered by it.
> 
> I find since I built my devoted TIG table I can sit at, it's not as bad. But it still makes me feel a little odd.



It’s interesting that you mention the pulse making you feel odd. I have epilepsy but through testing I know that strobe lights are not a trigger for me. But I certainly do think about it when I watch videos of pulse TIG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2020)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> From the looks of it you can set the stick. Once I learned how to set the arc on mine, it's really sweet. In fact I use mine mostly with 3/32 7014 ., I have a lot. I would think the 225, means amps . On mine, it derates the stick function, still it's 180 DC, enough to burn 1/8 7018. At that, you can glue some pretty serious steel.
> 
> Here's a look at what Shanghai Electric does (ESAB),https://www.esab.pl/ca/en/products/...ent-cc/industrial-equipment/et-186i-ac-dc.cfm my Hugong looks the same. They should, they were made in the same city. They more less use one knob . Your is much more intuitive .



I’ve never run any stick either so I am looking forward to having that capability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (May 14, 2020)

One of the things I like about stick, it doesn't take gas, either mix for the MIG or argon for the TIG. Weldors will likely explain my mistakes, chuckle, but from an old millwright here is what I chose
For basic steel I have been buying 3/16" stock, stands, electric motor mounts etc. strong enough and easy welding
I've picked up 3/32" welding rod, it's an easy size to work with, easy on the welder, too. At work I would use 1/8" or  even 5/32" 7018 almost exclusively, at work, 1/4" was light stock
3/32 7018 this is the rod to use if you are making suspension parts for lift kits or building a trailer. It strong, but much more important it's vibration resistant.
3/32" 7014 it's about the same as 6013, it just takes more juice.  At work we called 6013 tin bashers rod, it was made for sheet metal work. I used it to repair guards. It's an very easy rod to use, easy striking,  can look good too. For your first stick, pick up some to practice with. The frustration with it, the slag will cover the weld making it look like you have done a better job than you did.
3/32" 6011, easiest to strike, nasty to use, it's deep pentitrating(sp). this is the rod to use through rust and paint. It takes a different technique , whip and pause

On my machine the welder plugs were a bit of an odd ball, I modified Miller ones, the stringer and welding clamp I picked up at PA on sale.


----------



## David_R8 (May 14, 2020)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> One of the things I like about stick, it doesn't take gas, either mix for the MIG or argon for the TIG. Weldors will likely explain my mistakes, chuckle, but from an old millwright here is what I chose
> For basic steel I have been buying 3/16" stock, stands, electric motor mounts etc. strong enough and easy welding
> I've picked up 3/32" welding rod, it's an easy size to work with, easy on the welder, too. At work I would use 1/8" or  even 5/32" 7018 almost exclusively, at work, 1/4" was light stock
> 3/32 7018 this is the rod to use if you are making suspension parts for lift kits or building a trailer. It strong, but much more important it's vibration resistant.
> ...


Thanks, I'm not quite clear on which is easiest to start with, 7014 or 6013?


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (May 14, 2020)

They are about the same for ease. I'm burning 7014 at 98 amp or something, hard to see the display in the sun for an old phart, Where as when I was repairing guards I used 6013 at about 70 amp. Since my welding skills is not top notch, I tend to use less amps and take my time.  7014 book is about 110, that's hot to do sheet metal. 

I had never used 7014 until now. At the fleamarket I bought some partial stainless boxes of rod and the unopened but water marked box of 7014 was thrown in, I dried it for a week. If it had been 7018, it would have had to be baked.


----------



## architect (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi David,

I'm looking to get into welding and was looking at the AHP as well. If the APH would have shipped your decision would you have leaned towards it? I'm a bit torn between AHP and the Primeweld. My USA friend is able to bring either back for me so shipping is not an issue.

Thanks.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 2, 2020)

architect said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I'm looking to get into welding and was looking at the AHP as well. If the APH would have shipped your decision would you have leaned towards it? I'm a bit torn between AHP and the Primeweld. My USA friend is able to bring either back for me so shipping is not an issue.
> 
> Thanks.


I would not have bought the AHP. I have read too many reports of fried boards and less than stellar customer service.
AHP and Everlast are owned by the same folks for whatever that's worth.
Primeweld has been the best company to deal with, bar none.
UPS lost my welder and Primeweld sent another, no questions asked. When the original showed up they gave me a refund off my order to return the replacement.
I see the same service recounted on the Primeweld FB group. Any problem (and there are very few) is immediately rectified.
Most notably a fellow in Pennsylvania had an issue and needed a replacement. Except he had since moved to Puerto Rico. 
Primeweld shipped him a new unit, free of charge. Two day delivery time.
I'm a huge fan


----------



## Canadium (Nov 3, 2020)

Very interesting thread. I also am looking for a TIG machine. Saw some positive reviews for the AHP so had my heart set on one. Since they don't ship to Canada I had planned to have one shipped to the border and then I was going to carry it across and home the rest of the way. Just had to save my pennies. Before I got there the pandemic came and they closed the border. Plans were put on hold. Then I started finding stories about the AHP having problems and not lasting very long. Now not sure what I will do but haven't given up yet.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 3, 2020)

Canadium said:


> Very interesting thread. I also am looking for a TIG machine. Saw some positive reviews for the AHP so had my heart set on one. Since they don't ship to Canada I had planned to have one shipped to the border and then I was going to carry it across and home the rest of the way. Just had to save my pennies. Before I got there the pandemic came and they closed the border. Plans were put on hold. Then I started finding stories about the AHP having problems and not lasting very long. Now not sure what I will do but haven't given up yet.



Including shipping and duty I paid $810 USD which is approx $1100 CDN. 

I also looked hard at Everlast, the PowerTig AC/DC 185 was $1300 so for less money I got more amperage and a CK Worldwide 17 flexhead torch.


----------



## architect (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks David. Appreciate you sharing your research and insight -- it has convinced me to get the PrimeWeld as my first machine. I also want to get a second MIG machine like you but a Millermatic is out of my budget in this case


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 4, 2020)

architect said:


> Thanks David. Appreciate you sharing your research and insight -- it has convinced me to get the PrimeWeld as my first machine. I also want to get a second MIG machine like you but a Millermatic is out of my budget in this case



My pleasure! I think you will be happy with the Primeweld. 
My Millermatic is nothing to write home about, just a small 130A, 110v unit that I bought at a farm auction twenty years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 4, 2020)

Your TIG is an uber sophisticated, refined process welder.  My TIG has amperage.  no foot control.  preflow and post flow are handled by the button on the torch to release gas.    That's it. 

--WOW nice machine!


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 4, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> Your TIG is an uber sophisticated, refined process welder.  My TIG has amperage.  no foot control.  preflow and post flow are handled by the button on the torch to release gas.    That's it.
> 
> --WOW nice machine!


Thanks! I can say that it's far more capable than its owner! 
In all seriousness, the level of adjustment is one of the selling features for me. It's not as essential for mild steel but for stainless and aluminum it makes it really capable.
Folks with years of experience have said they run as good as or better than some multi-thousand dollar Millers.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 4, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> better than some multi-thousand dollar Millers



- Mine IS a Miller;  just a pretty old one.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 4, 2020)

I am smitten by the PrimeWeld. One day!


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 5, 2020)

PeterT said:


> I am smitten by the PrimeWeld. One day!


I'm still very much in learner mode but am making progress. Definitely helped when I switched torch hand!


----------



## SimonM (Nov 5, 2020)

I bought a Primeweld this spring as well. Love it and how you can control your weld vs Mig welding.

My biggest issue has been fillet welds in aluminum. I solved that with an 8’ chunk of 4”x1/8” flat bar that I cut in coupons.

Switching hands for better welds is a catch 22, we all weld better with one hand but with Tig, there will always be a time when you use the other one unlike stick or mig.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 5, 2020)

SimonM said:


> I bought a Primeweld this spring as well. Love it and how you can control your weld vs Mig welding.
> 
> My biggest issue has been fillet welds in aluminum. I solved that with an 8’ chunk of 4”x1/8” flat bar that I cut in coupons.
> 
> Switching hands for better welds is a catch 22, we all weld better with one hand but with Tig, there will always be a time when you use the other one unlike stick or mig.



Absolutely agree on being ambidextrous. I’m practicing using both but feeding with my right hand is definitely better than with my left hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 16, 2020)

TIG welding for me is a pat your head and rub your tummy coordination thing. I find gas welding a little harder, even.


----------



## architect (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey @David_R8, I finally got my hands on a PrimeWeld machine and wired my garage up with 240v. I haven't used it yet and just turned it on but I notice that the fan is fairly loud. It's on par or louder than my 60fb air compressor. Is yours the same and just to be expected? Of course this is my first machine and just want to make sure I didn't get a lemon and this is normal. Hope your TIG adventures have been going well!


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 6, 2021)

architect said:


> Hey @David_R8, I finally got my hands on a PrimeWeld machine and wired my garage up with 240v. I haven't used it yet and just turned it on but I notice that the fan is fairly loud. It's on par or louder than my 60fb air compressor. Is yours the same and just to be expected? Of course this is my first machine and just want to make sure I didn't get a lemon and this is normal. Hope your TIG adventures have been going well!



Awesome news! 
Yup mine is the same. Funny thing is that the fan in my Millermatic MIG 130 is always on too and about the same volume and I never noticed it. 
It would be nice if it came on when needed but honestly I barely notice it now.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 6, 2021)

Fan in my TIG is lauder then in my stick - with stick having 2x the power. More expensive welders have variable speed fan or a fan that is not the cheapest you can get per unit of air flow. It seems cooling is where the cuts are made. 

Not as laud as my compressor but close. Like a small jet taking off.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2021)

Interesting. According to link 68dB. I thought I read a review once where they measured black, red, blue & green & the were all similar. Hadn't realized that.

_Yes. Always ON. 2 X 150mm fans on the back. DB measured at 1 meter (3Ft) *68 DB* from the front of the welder. Definitely you know it is running but you can hold a conversation without yelling._
https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx1VGGSU796BFYS/ref=ask_ql_ql_al_hza


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 6, 2021)

I suppose if it bothered a person enough the fans could be replaced with quieter units.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 6, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Awesome news!
> Yup mine is the same. Funny thing is that the fan in my Millermatic MIG 130 is always on too and about the same volume and I never noticed it.
> It would be nice if it came on when needed but honestly I barely notice it now.


I've only once in 10 yrs. had the fan in my Millermatic 252 kick in. I was welding a bunch of 1/4" tubing and I didn't know what it was when it came on.

Scared the flux out of me.


----------



## Desab (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice unit, did it come with and the necessary accessories eg torch ,pedal, hoses ect.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2021)

So MIGs are generally less fan noise than TIGs? 
Not that we buy welder types based on their dB level, but I just figured amps were amps & both probably had similar whirly things to keep things cool.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 6, 2021)

PeterT said:


> So MIGs are generally less fan noise than TIGs?
> Not that we buy welder types based on their dB level, but I just figured amps were amps & both probably had similar whirly things to keep things cool.


No, not at all. It really comes down to amps and machine size. A MIG 252 is a much bigger machine and more industrial than a smaller TIG. Bigger components don't heat up as fast. And because I rarely run mine at close to full power or long enough, the fan almost never needs to kick in. But a smaller machine will heat up faster at even 30% of max power, thus the fan kicks it sooner and more often.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 6, 2021)

Additionally, because of the increased electronics in inverter based machines (such as smaller TIGs), the fans either kick in sooner, longer, or are always on. This is compared to a large transformer-based TIG machine such as a Miller SyncroWave 200. Actually, the fan in my SyncroWave is quieter than my big MIG.


----------



## architect (Jan 6, 2021)

The price and offerings of this package was well worth it and I wouldn't have changed the decision based on db alone. Having said that, the DB does bother me and this is why I have a relatively quiet air compressor and also motorcycle helmet that perform better in high wind speeds. Eventually I will look into replacing the fans or hope there's someone that will post on Youtube how to do it. I would have spent an extra $50 easily if came quieter!


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 6, 2021)

architect said:


> The price and offerings of this package was well worth it and I wouldn't have changed the decision based on db alone. Having said that, the DB does bother me and this is why I have a relatively quiet air compressor and also motorcycle helmet that perform better in high wind speeds. Eventually I will look into replacing the fans or hope there's someone that will post on Youtube how to do it. I would have spent an extra $50 easily if came quieter!



I did see a post somewhere by a guy who made the fans operate on demand. 
I’ll find it and post it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 6, 2021)

Glad you are happy with it. Before looking at changing out the fans, investigate the baffle first. A big part of fan noise is the baffle on the case designed to protect your fingers. I learned that years ago with a modem. Otherwise you risk buying new fans and having the same issue.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 6, 2021)

My experience is the same as @CalgaryPT - My Miller MIG fan has come on once in 20 years;  in my big Miller TIG, the fan has never come on.  The 'EconoTIG' as it is called is an old-school transformer type.  

Although these old machines are workhorses that will outlast me, they lack things like pre-flow, pulse, AC balance, and other things that guys expect today.  It takes a lot of work to get a nice weld from them.

The welder that @CalgaryPT has is about 15 years newer than mine, and has some sweet features.  The newer inverter welders are very sweet, but the fan noise is what you pay for all those features!


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Jan 7, 2021)

At my age my hearing isn't too sensitive. So any  comments on loudness have to be taken with that. My KMS Magnum TIG has thermostat controlled fan. It does kick on but isn't annoying. It runs after shutdown for awhile.


----------

